# What's your Feelings on Mark Richt



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Sep 18, 2010)

I know my coach is busy coaching himself out of a job but what about Richt. While Georgia hasn't had the success of Bama, Lsu, and Florida I have always considered the Dawgs to be the best of the rest. It is very apparent that Georgia has slipped from that position. Definitely Carolina and Arkansas and maybe Auburn have passed the Dawgs.
I like Mark Richt as a person I'm just not sure he has the fire to Win in the SEC. He has had a lot of success at UGA and many schools in the SEC would be satisfied with Richt and that success,I know my school would. I think as an Institution Georgia needs to decide if it wants to be a National Power or if 8 win seasons are acceptable.
This is not intended as a jab at Georgia at the Dawg fans because it's obvious that where ever Georgia is it's well ahead of the Rebs, Its just intended as a observation from a impartial football fan.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Sep 18, 2010)

Good coach but not a championship caliber coach. He coaches some of the best players in the country. Simply too much talent to be in his situation.


----------



## ACguy (Sep 18, 2010)

He needs a contract extension . A life time deal would be great.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Sep 18, 2010)

Excellent person.  Good coach.  I hope folks will give him a couple more seasons to reassert himself.


----------



## Buck (Sep 18, 2010)

Sure, flame away but we're only 3 games into the season.  It's not as if we were blown out in either of these loses so far.  

There was a whole lot of positives in this game today.  Sure there were things that were messed up but I'm confident the team and coaches will learn from them.  

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Backcountry (Sep 18, 2010)

i'm sure he's a great guy...but will never win a NC at Georgia.


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Sep 18, 2010)

Buck, can you give me a positive about today's game besides the comeback in the 4th quarter??


----------



## Eshad (Sep 18, 2010)

I thought they looked improved over last week, but seemed to shoot themselves in the foot too much with penalties, missed assignments at the wrong time, etc.


----------



## gin house (Sep 18, 2010)

i think hes a great coach, i know people are downing him but in reality do you not think usc and arkansas and all the other teams in college football have the same expectations?  these teams are improving also.  doesnt richt have at least one national title as offensive coordinator as fsu?  i really dont know but thought i read it somewhere, some dawgs fans can correct me but hes the best to ever coach at georgia statisticly,  college football is cutthroat, its not a gimme......


----------



## walukabuck (Sep 18, 2010)

Richt= Zook. Good recruiter whose teams underachieve based on their supposed talent level.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 18, 2010)

I really dont know what most Dog fans expected out of this season. Did everyone really think that the D was going to dominate everyone this year? Did yall think that with a green QB that we were going to score 40 points a game? The only real downer for me was the way our D played against SC. and the fact that we have no running game! Arkies O aint no push over. Their D came to play kind of like they did at UF last year. 



     I'm a homer and I think we are going to win NC every year. Just ask me But really this is the reality of a new D and a Green QB. We all know what BoBo is so why go there! But the kids still have to make plays. But to say that CMR needs to go is crazy! He did what he had to do last year and if he needs to overhaul the O I think he will.


----------



## Buck (Sep 18, 2010)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> Buck, can you give me a positive about today's game besides the comeback in the 4th quarter??



Dude, There's a new defensive coordinator and scheme, as well as a freshman QB.  If you were expecting us to win the SEC this year then shame on you.  The way I view it is that we have had an opportunity to be 3 and 0 at this point in the season.  If not for a fumble and a last minute drive this last game we are well on our way.  Not to mention Ryan Mallet is arguably the best QB in the country.

Yes, there have been mistakes.  But they are learning a new SCHEME on DEFENSE and a FRESHMAN QB speaks for itself!!!


----------



## Buck (Sep 18, 2010)

brownceluse said:


> I really dont know what most Dog fans expected out of this season. Did everyone really think that the D was going to dominate everyone this year? Did yall think that with a green QB that we were going to score 40 points a game? The only real downer for me was the way our D played against SC. and the fact that we have no running game! Arkies O aint no push over. Their D came to play kind of like they did at UF last year.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a homer and I think we are going to win NC every year. Just ask me But really this is the reality of a new D and a Green QB. We all know what BoBo is so why go there! But the kids still have to make plays. But to say that CMR needs to go is crazy! He did what he had to do last year and if he needs to overhaul the O I think he will.



Absolutely!!!  Thank you!!!


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 18, 2010)

brownceluse said:


> I really dont know what most Dog fans expected out of this season. Did everyone really think that the D was going to dominate everyone this year? Did yall think that with a green QB that we were going to score 40 points a game? The only real downer for me was the way our D played against SC. and the fact that we have no running game! Arkies O aint no push over. Their D came to play kind of like they did at UF last year.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a homer and I think we are going to win NC every year. Just ask me But really this is the reality of a new D and a Green QB. We all know what BoBo is so why go there! But the kids still have to make plays. But to say that CMR needs to go is crazy! He did what he had to do last year and if he needs to overhaul the O I think he will.



Well said.  You have to remember UGA is missing the best Wr in college football and they were missing their #2 tailback and a better pass blocker in Caleb King.  Not to mention Murray is getting more experienced every week.  USC and Arkansas may both their divisions this year (not likely with Arkansas) and may be the two toughest teams we play all year.  Bobo is the problem with the offense and if Richt takes over play calling, look for the o to take off, especially when Green comes back.


----------



## bullgator (Sep 18, 2010)

Richt seems to be more reactive than proactive......certainly as it applies to his coaching staff. He didn't make the change with Martinez until he started feeling the heat from the fans, media, and administration I would guess. I think he's in the same boat this year with Bobo and may not make a move until he hears a stampede heading his way.
He's a good coach, he's a good recruiter, but he needs to demand more from his asst coaches.


----------



## fairhopebama (Sep 18, 2010)

Buck said:


> Dude, There's a new defensive coordinator and scheme, as well as a freshman QB.  If you were expecting us to win the SEC this year then shame on you.  The way I view it is that we have had an opportunity to be 3 and 0 at this point in the season.  If not for a fumble and a last minute drive this last game we are well on our way.  Not to mention Ryan Mallet is arguably the best QB in the country.
> 
> Yes, there have been mistakes.  But they are learning a new SCHEME on DEFENSE and a FRESHMAN QB speaks for itself!!!



I will reserve judgement on Mallet until next week.


----------



## dmathis20 (Sep 18, 2010)

Good arm, but not good stats last year in the upcoming game for Mallet.   Tide had him scared!     Bullgator is right. To me, he has lost his passion to be an SEC contender. No doubt, new D, new QB, but when is he gonna show some fire. Come on. I aint saying he needs to be gone right now, but with him seeming content over the years at the production they've had, makes you wonder. A lot of talent down there at UGA. Someone needs to step up. Coach and player.


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 18, 2010)

You guys have no clue about the fire that burns in Mark.  We had hoped for better, but realistically this isn't a shock.


----------



## Hankus (Sep 18, 2010)

sux


----------



## Unicoidawg (Sep 18, 2010)

MudDucker said:


> You guys have no clue about the fire that burns in Mark.



Well he DANG sure ain't showing it and his pitiful post game interviews just make me madder than......... and I have not even started in on Bozo the clown....


----------



## gnarlyone (Sep 18, 2010)

*richt*

AS  long as he is at Georgia i hope they get blistered every game......he is a dud...a dud..dud.


----------



## tcward (Sep 18, 2010)

Time to go!!!! Mark is a fine person (great christian man) ,but I am beginning to doubt his ability to coach Georgia past a conference championship. The talent level we have had should have at least landed us in the title game a couple of times since he as been at the helm. I think it takes a mean streak (so to speak) a little bit to get over that hump and I don't think he has it. My 2 pennies.


----------



## Todd Coleman (Sep 18, 2010)

tcward said:


> Time to go!!!! Mark is a fine person (great christian man) ,but I am beginning to doubt his ability to coach Georgia past a conference championship. The talent level we have had should have at least landed us in the title game a couple of times since he as been at the helm. I think it takes a mean streak (so to speak) a little bit to get over that hump and I don't think he has it. My 2 pennies.



Ditto, like Spurrier said, with the talent pool the Dawgs have and have had he could compete at the highest level. Sure AJ has been gone, but 1 player doesn't make a team. Get him gone and take Bobo the Bozo with him.

Dawg for life!


----------



## Marks500 (Sep 18, 2010)

All I got to say is he always prepares well.... Nice hair and always dresses well.....lol....


----------



## bigsix (Sep 18, 2010)

Fans today have no loyalty to their coach or program. They are always quick to run down a player or coach, there will always be someone that has to lose and like it or not sometimes it is your team. Based on alot of peoples opinion and with todays college expectations Erik Russel and Vince Dooley should have been fired before the 1980  national championship season when they were 6-5, 2 out of 3 years before that.


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 19, 2010)

Unicoidawg said:


> Well he DANG sure ain't showing it and his pitiful post game interviews just make me madder than......... and I have not even started in on Bozo the clown....



I don't watch post game interviews.  In this case, I climbed back on my tractor to finish planting japanese millet.

Listen, I am not happy.  I saw a poorly coached special team effort.  I saw a poorly coached offensive line.  I saw a confused secondary.  There are no good excuses for 1 and 2, with the 3, the D, I think Grantham gets a one year bye.  Remember, last year, the offense clicked and the defense lost games.  This year, while not great, the defense is better, but the offense sucks.  I will say this, our defensive secondary looks slow this year.  You have got to have guys with big motors to play in the SEC.

I know one thing, CMR was the glue that pulled FSU together for some great seasons, including a national championship.  He knows what it takes, the question is will he do what it takes as a head coach.  I can't answer that right now based on what I've seen in the last two games.  I am not ready to throw him under the bus yet.


----------



## sandhillmike (Sep 19, 2010)

brownceluse said:


> I really dont know what most Dog fans expected out of this season.



Sure you do, in the preseason poll on this board, most Dawg fans were predicting no worse than 10-2 and most thought an SEC East title. That, of course, was unrealistic at best, but the red & black koolaide was flowing. Now that those expectations are in the dumper, the same fans, rather than admit they were wrong are howling for the coaches' heads for not living up to their overblown illusions.


----------



## GA DAWG (Sep 19, 2010)

If he could just beat Florida this year. Id be happy  I knew we were not gonna be any good this year but loosing to the hogs. DANG!!


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Sep 19, 2010)

Seems like this issue has come up 3 or 4 years in a row.


----------



## King Fisher (Sep 19, 2010)

Think back to the the Sugar bowl in Atlanta against west Virgina, last mins of the game and wv was punting and all of uga's defence turned and ran the other way, the punter ran for a first down, they keep the ball and run out the clock.  They do that every game, special teams are terrible, defence is terrible, play calling terrible, time management is terrible, preparation is the responsibilty of the coachs, I see terrible preparation in every game.  There's a big difference in a good coach and a Great coach, just look at Sabin and that one from fla. UGA has got to make up their mind what they want.  UGA loses great players every year to other states, I know we cant get them all but a great player dont want to go to a ok team.  Georgia is one of the Top recuiting states every year, there's no reason UGA should only have one National championship, and that was 30 years ago,   COME ON MAN!


----------



## TwoSeventy (Sep 19, 2010)

What other SEC team starts a Freshman QB? How did it get to this? A head coach is a manager and I havent seen good management from Richt in the last 3 years. 

This program has been going the wrong way for 3 years now and it is starting to show on the field.

It seems CMR does good when he goes up against a team with less talent, but when he plays a team with equal or more talent he gets out coached.

I may be wrong but I dont think his players respect him.


----------



## DeWalt (Sep 19, 2010)

sandhillmike said:


> Sure you do, in the preseason poll on this board, most Dawg fans were predicting no worse than 10-2 and most thought an SEC East title. That, of course, was unrealistic at best, but the red & black koolaide was flowing. Now that those expectations are in the dumper, the same fans, rather than admit they were wrong are howling for the coaches' heads for not living up to their overblown illusions.



Exactly..........seems to be an annual thing with the doggie fans on this forum


----------



## lab (Sep 19, 2010)

sandhillmike said:


> Sure you do, in the preseason poll on this board, most Dawg fans were predicting no worse than 10-2 and most thought an SEC East title. That, of course, was unrealistic at best, but the red & black koolaide was flowing. Now that those expectations are in the dumper, the same fans, rather than admit they were wrong are howling for the coaches' heads for not living up to their overblown illusions.





This from a Fl. TROLL that hangs out on a Ga. forum, Troll


----------



## Unicoidawg (Sep 19, 2010)

DeWalt said:


> Exactly..........seems to be an annual thing with the doggie fans on this forum



How would you know??? You've only been here like what a little over a year now............


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 19, 2010)

sandhillmike said:


> Sure you do, in the preseason poll on this board, most Dawg fans were predicting no worse than 10-2 and most thought an SEC East title. That, of course, was unrealistic at best, but the red & black koolaide was flowing. Now that those expectations are in the dumper, the same fans, rather than admit they were wrong are howling for the coaches' heads for not living up to their overblown illusions.



I guess you only read part of my post.  I dont think you would have thoght about seeing Brantley and the O struggle like they have. Did you? I'm pretty sure most of you T u r ds were saying yall didn't need Tebow. Brantley is the man! Go away troll!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 19, 2010)

Unicoidawg said:


> How would you know??? You've only been here like what a little over a year now............



Proside Proside Proside Proside Proside and Proside


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Sep 19, 2010)

270 and Kingfisher, you guys and me are preaching the gospel and I wonder how long we'll have to wonder in the wilderness before our prayers are answered.


----------



## fish3rm8n (Sep 19, 2010)

Someone please give me 2 people who could do a better job.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Sep 19, 2010)

fish3rm8n said:


> Someone please give me 2 people who could do a better job.



Mike Leach is one .......


----------



## Unicoidawg (Sep 19, 2010)

fish3rm8n said:


> Someone please give me 2 people who could do a better job.



Head Coach
1. Chris Peterson
2. Chip Kelly
3. Will Muschamp
4. Kirby Smart

Offensive Coor.
1. the guy sitting on the fifth row seat 12
2. my 3 year old neice
3. the family pet.........
4. the pond scum that just crawled off my shoe


----------



## gnarlyone (Sep 19, 2010)

*Richt*

Like several folks has said..he is a great person and a fine Christian man..his intentions may be there...but its the path to He!! that is paved with good intentions...not the path  to Championships.


----------



## Les Miles (Sep 19, 2010)

Unicoidawg said:


> How would you know??? You've only been here like what a little over a year now............





brownceluse said:


> Proside Proside Proside Proside Proside and Proside



Now you Georgia boys be nice to DeWalt. After all the banning that has gone on around here, it's kind of nice to have him around. Kind of like that old stray dog that hangs around your porch and you can't help but throw him a scrap or two every so often.


----------



## Les Miles (Sep 19, 2010)

fish3rm8n said:


> Someone please give me 2 people who could do a better job.



Saban, Meyer, Stoops, and of course at the top of everyone's list - Kiffin


----------



## chadair (Sep 19, 2010)

Unicoidawg said:


> Head Coach
> 1. Chris Peterson
> 2. Chip Kelly
> 3. Will Muschamp
> ...



I can agree with Peterson or Kelly, but I dont believe UGA is a place for OJT for a 1st time HBC. 

the OC choices are funny but as sad as it is, it's true!!


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 19, 2010)

sandhillmike said:


> Sure you do, in the preseason poll on this board, most Dawg fans were predicting no worse than 10-2 and most thought an SEC East title. That, of course, was unrealistic at best, but the red & black koolaide was flowing. Now that those expectations are in the dumper, the same fans, rather than admit they were wrong are howling for the coaches' heads for not living up to their overblown illusions.



You know what?  I'm really sick and tired your crap.  You and and your little buddy Dewalt.  Your holier than thou, "I'm so realisitc" garbage is played out man.

It's easy to act all cool and reasonable when your football team has given you everyhting you wanted for the better part of the last twenty years.  Let Florida hit the skids and yall will be saying the same things that you like to neddle UGA fans about saying.  You don't know what your talking about and it blows my mind that you even feel the need get in on this.  Jeez.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Sep 19, 2010)

sandhillmike said:


> Sure you do, in the preseason poll on this board, most Dawg fans were predicting no worse than 10-2 and most thought an SEC East title. That, of course, was unrealistic at best, but the red & black koolaide was flowing. Now that those expectations are in the dumper, the same fans, rather than admit they were wrong are howling for the coaches' heads for not living up to their overblown illusions.



But in all seriousness, he is dead on right here. We had UGA fans with unrealistic expectations, some even predicted an undefeated season. The thought kept running through my head, with a freshman quarterback in the SEC?


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 19, 2010)

Comeaux said:


> Saban, Meyer, Stoops, and of course at the top of everyone's list - Kiffin



i figured you would have offered Miles.


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 19, 2010)

I'm not calling for anybody's head for all the reasons already mentioned.

I said this in another thread but I'll say it here too.  Nobody is gonna be fired during the season anyway, so why even worry about it?

A lot folks were good with CMR's "demeanor" when things were going better.  Now they hate it.  Losing will do that.

I personally feel pretty stupid for buying into the bill of goods that Stacy Searles was a top notch offensive line coach.  I'm having a tough time believing that now.

As for those complaining about Bozo, I'm with ya.  But think about one thing.  We asked for this.

It's true.  Remember when CMR was calling his own plays?  Remember how frustrated we got with the boring, mind numbingly predictable, conservative play calling?  We all called for him to promote Bozo to OC.  He did.  This is what we got.

Look I'm not happy.  Not at all.  But if CMR really does need to go, it will happen in due time.  I believe that if that's really what needs to happen, it will happen.  But I think lighting the torches and grabbing the pitch forks after the third game serves one purpose and one purpose only.

It absolutely delights the trolls.

Come to think of it, it probably turns recruits off too.


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 19, 2010)

Jody Hawk said:


> But in all seriousness, he is dead on right here. We had UGA fans with unrealistic expectations, some even predicted an undefeated season. The thought kept running through my head, with a freshman quarterback in the SEC?



This is true enough Jody.  But EVERYBODY has unrealistic expectations in the preaseason.  Everybody.  Not just UGA fans.  It's just the nature of the beast.  The preaseason is the time of year for high hopes.  Even if they are ridiculously and wildly unrealistic.  It's part of the fun.

Anybody who denies that is lying to themselves.


----------



## Les Miles (Sep 19, 2010)

sandhillmike said:


> Sure you do, in the preseason poll on this board, most Dawg fans were predicting no worse than 10-2 and most thought an SEC East title. That, of course, was unrealistic at best, but the red & black koolaide was flowing. Now that those expectations are in the dumper, the same fans, rather than admit they were wrong are howling for the coaches' heads for not living up to their overblown illusions.





Jody Hawk said:


> But in all seriousness, he is dead on right here. We had UGA fans with unrealistic expectations, some even predicted an undefeated season. The thought kept running through my head, with a freshman quarterback in the SEC?



Most dawg fans don't want to face reality. They see Bama, Florida, and LSU dominating the conference and winning national championships and somehow believe that their team is due a piece of the pie. Maybe one day you Georgia homers will wake up and see that not every year is gonna be a good year. LSU has had two down seasons in 2009 and 2008. And even though we are 3-0 this year, I am in no way expecting a championship-caliber season. Perhaps you fellas should do they same and stop being so unrealistic with your expectations.


----------



## Les Miles (Sep 19, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> i figured you would have offered Miles.



Miles is unavailable... he is currently tutoring Urban on how to recruit players outside of the Florida judicial system.


----------



## tigerfan (Sep 19, 2010)

I believe that GA lost to 2 teams that were better than they were.  The sky isn't falling for you.  I remember when DJ first came in as QB against LSU.  He was absolutely terrible.  However, he came in the next year and handed our tail to us.  Murray is young.  He has some good moments.  Strengthen the line and give the guy the rest of this year.  I'm pretty sure you will be praising him and the team next year.


----------



## fireman1501 (Sep 19, 2010)

As for murray he is already better than joe cox was all year last year.  mark is a great coach just needs to put bobo out on the streets with the rest of the group last year.


----------



## DeWalt (Sep 19, 2010)

Comeaux said:


> Now you Georgia boys be nice to DeWalt. After all the banning that has gone on around here, it's kind of nice to have him around. Kind of like that old stray *Gator* that hangs around your porch and you can't help but throw him a scrap or two every so often.






I fix.....


----------



## ACguy (Sep 19, 2010)

sandhillmike said:


> Sure you do, in the preseason poll on this board, most Dawg fans were predicting no worse than 10-2 and most thought an SEC East title. That, of course, was unrealistic at best, but the red & black koolaide was flowing. Now that those expectations are in the dumper, the same fans, rather than admit they were wrong are howling for the coaches' heads for not living up to their overblown illusions.



The funny thing is they call people that don't agree with them haters   . UGA fans are the biggest homer fan base on this website and in the SEC. Last year they called me a hater for saying UGA would go 8-4  .




TwoSeventy said:


> What other SEC team starts a Freshman QB? How did it get to this? A head coach is a manager and I havent seen good management from Richt in the last 3 years.
> 
> This program has been going the wrong way for 3 years now and it is starting to show on the field.
> 
> ...



We have a winner . CMR struggles against most teams that have competitive talent.


----------



## DeWalt (Sep 19, 2010)

brownceluse said:


> Proside Proside Proside Proside Proside and Proside




Shhhhhh...........

Be verwy quiet..............


----------



## DeWalt (Sep 19, 2010)

lab said:


> This from a Fl. TROLL that hangs out on a Ga. form, Troll



Georgia forum............yep

UGAY forum...............not so much...


----------



## centerc (Sep 19, 2010)

I said it for years he started down hill after "his"recruits started playing.He tries to build the whole team around one superstar.ie stafford/green and if they dont carry the game they loose. He cant beat a good team. As for the SEC being so hard to win in There is UF and AL then the other teams are ok or poor at best.


----------



## DeWalt (Sep 19, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> You know what?  I'm really sick and tired your crap.  You and and your *big* buddy Dewalt.  Your holier than thou, "I'm so realistic" garbage is played out man.
> 
> It's easy to be all cool and reasonable when your football team has given you everything you wanted for the better part of the last twenty years.  Let Florida hit the skids and *we* will be saying the same things that you like to needle UGA fans about saying.
> You don't know what your talking about and it blows my mind that you even feel the need get in on this
> because I never troll any Gator threads  Jeez.



corrected by Proside err DeWalt for spelling and content

Angry mutt fan = SouthGADog
Armchair coach = SGD

If you spent a little more time reading and little less time spewing you might notice that the vast majority of the folks on this forum calling for CMR's head are yer buds and fellow mutt fans.........

We on the other hand hope yall give him a lifetime contract.
After all he's such a nice guy and he dresses nice and all.


You seem to think we take a lotta joy from the fact the the woofies are getting kicked around.
Not so, its much less fun for us to give yall yer annual Jax beatdown when every other team yer doggies play has already done it.
So the doggies need to start winning, if not for your own sake, do it for us..............


----------



## sandhillmike (Sep 19, 2010)

So SGD is sick of my crap, sick of Dewalt's crap, sick of ACguy's crap, sick of SC's crap, sick of UArk's crap. I think he's just sick.


----------



## DeWalt (Sep 19, 2010)

sandhillmike said:


> So SGD is sick of my crap, sick of Dewalt's crap, sick of ACguy's crap, sick of SC's crap, sick of UArk's crap. I think he's just sick.




Its very sad...................

I would have thought he would be sick of losing....


----------



## olcowman (Sep 19, 2010)

Buck said:


> Dude, There's a new defensive coordinator and scheme, as well as a freshman QB.  If you were expecting us to win the SEC this year then shame on you.  The way I view it is that we have had an opportunity to be 3 and 0 at this point in the season.  If not for a fumble and a last minute drive this last game we are well on our way.  Not to mention Ryan Mallet is arguably the best QB in the country.
> 
> Yes, there have been mistakes.  But they are learning a new SCHEME on DEFENSE and a FRESHMAN QB speaks for itself!!!



Here in lies the biggest problem for the program. This is one of the saddest things I have ever seen. The posts on here supporting CMR and his staff outnumber the fans who are less than satisfied with a mediocre season and a coaching staff that time and time again have demonstrated that they can not compete with the elite of the sec on a regular basis. These lame excuses are a sad example of just how far the program has fell. 

This team has had the talent to win the sec at least 3 out of 5 years, and has the recruiting base to compete for the title every year. It is the coaching that is the problem. Make all the excuses you want and throw out all of Richt's statistics you can find, and enjoy your 8 or less win seasons. I'm hoping the money they pay CMR will be sufficient to lure Muschamp away from Texas and all you CMR fans can pull for him at Vandy or some other non-contender.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 19, 2010)

Georgia Hard Hunter said:


> I know my coach is busy coaching himself out of a job but what about Richt. While Georgia hasn't had the success of Bama, Lsu, and Florida I have always considered the Dawgs to be the best of the rest. It is very apparent that Georgia has slipped from that position. Definitely Carolina and Arkansas and maybe Auburn have passed the Dawgs.
> I like Mark Richt as a person I'm just not sure he has the fire to Win in the SEC. He has had a lot of success at UGA and many schools in the SEC would be satisfied with Richt and that success,I know my school would. I think as an Institution Georgia needs to decide if it wants to be a National Power or if 8 win seasons are acceptable.
> This is not intended as a jab at Georgia at the Dawg fans because it's obvious that where ever Georgia is it's well ahead of the Rebs, Its just intended as a observation from a impartial football fan.



Richt would be an awesome coach at a school like SMU.


----------



## ACguy (Sep 19, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Richt would be an awesome coach at a school like SMU.





I think he would become a OC again if he gets fired. If he became a HC for a average school he would be fired with in a few years.


----------



## AccUbonD (Sep 19, 2010)

olcowman said:


> Here in lies the biggest problem for the program. This is one of the saddest things I have ever seen. The posts on here supporting CMR and his staff outnumber the fans who are less than satisfied with a mediocre season and a coaching staff that time and time again have demonstrated that they can not compete with the elite of the sec on a regular basis. These lame excuses are a sad example of just how far the program has fell.
> 
> This team has had the talent to win the sec at least 3 out of 5 years, and has the recruiting base to compete for the title every year. It is the coaching that is the problem. Make all the excuses you want and throw out all of Richt's statistics you can find, and enjoy your 8 or less win seasons. I'm hoping the money they pay CMR will be sufficient to lure Muschamp away from Texas and all you CMR fans can pull for him at Vandy or some other non-contender.



 I respect your opinion on Georgia it seems to always be unbiased, you have lost me here though. Before winning the SEC the dogs have got to win the east. What is the measurement tool for evaluating Georgia's talent? The last 5 years the east has belong to Florida. Georgia is 1-5 against Florida since 05. Then you have Tennessee where Georgia is 2-5 against the Vols. Are you saying coaching has lost all these ballgames against Tennessee and Florida since 05? Where is Highcotton?


----------



## olcowman (Sep 19, 2010)

AccUbonD said:


> I respect your opinion on Georgia it seems to always be unbiased, you have lost me here though. Before winning the SEC the dogs have got to win the east. What is the measurement tool for evaluating Georgia's talent? The last 5 years the east has belong to Florida. Georgia is 1-5 against Florida since 05. Then you have Tennessee where Georgia is 2-5 against the Vols. Are you saying coaching has lost all these ballgames against Tennessee and Florida since 05? Where is Highcotton?



Well yes, I am saying a lack of preperation, a lack of discipline, a failure to execute and consistently being unable to come up with an effective game plan has held the program back. The talent, for the most part has been in place to win a title, it is the shortcomings of the coaching staff that has kept us out of any title hopes. We have lost a lot of games where we had superior athletes on the field.


----------



## 37L1 (Sep 19, 2010)

One high profile win (Florida) and y'all will forgive everything.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 19, 2010)

olcowman said:


> Well yes, I am saying a lack of preperation, a lack of discipline, a failure to execute and consistently being unable to come up with an effective game plan has held the program back. The talent, for the most part has been in place to win a title, it is the shortcomings of the coaching staff that has kept us out of any title hopes. We have lost a lot of games where we had superior athletes on the field.




This is an entertaining perspective. Last year (I'm sure I could dig it up if I were so inclined) I debated this very same subject about the cowpups on here. My contention was that Coaches were responsible for their teams performance. Man you should've seen how I got jumped on about how it wasn't and that it was the players job to execute properly, not the Coaches fault when the players didn't.


----------



## possum steak (Sep 19, 2010)

If UGA loses to Ga Tech this year, the impeachment hearings will proceed.


----------



## AccUbonD (Sep 19, 2010)

olcowman said:


> Well yes, I am saying a lack of preperation, a lack of discipline, a failure to execute and consistently being unable to come up with an effective game plan has held the program back. The talent, for the most part has been in place to win a title, it is the shortcomings of the coaching staff that has kept us out of any title hopes. We have lost a lot of games where we had superior athletes on the field.



I guess it's possible and really have no facts to argue against it. I just know Georgia, Florida and Tennessee usually fight for the same recruits.


----------



## ACguy (Sep 19, 2010)

AccUbonD said:


> I respect your opinion on Georgia it seems to always be unbiased, you have lost me here though. Before winning the SEC the dogs have got to win the east. What is the measurement tool for evaluating Georgia's talent? The last 5 years the east has belong to Florida. Georgia is 1-5 against Florida since 05. Then you have Tennessee where Georgia is 2-5 against the Vols. Are you saying coaching has lost all these ballgames against Tennessee and Florida since 05? Where is Highcotton?



I think UGA has put more players into the NFL over the last 5 years then UF has.  UGA has alot of talent.


----------



## bullgator (Sep 19, 2010)

Bobo seems to run the style of offense that he played in college. The game has changed, ALOT, and Bobo hasn't. Todays offenses use the mobile QBs to their advantage and open up the field with lots of passing and misdirection. UF may also have trouble having to play with a less mobile, more pure passer, QB. Even Bama throws the ball more than they did in years past......and thats with two stud RBs.


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 19, 2010)

DeWalt said:


> Its very sad...................
> 
> I would have thought he would be sick of losing....



I am.  But it's hard not to get disgusted with some of this stuff even if you see it for what it is and see the source for what it is.  The blabber net has given every moron fan with a keyboard and an opinion a platform.  Thus they think their opinions area lot more important than they are.

Stop thinking about how much you love Florida for a second and read some of this stuff.  You have people saying that UGA's fanbase is the "most delusional, homer fanbase in the country."  That is the statement of a homer if there ever was one.  That opinion is based in the dislike of a rival rendering the the person who expresses such an opinion unable of looking at anythign objectively.  Yet this fact and the irony of this fact is totally lost on those who express such opinion.  It's idiotic and asinine and most of the time I just laugh.  But it does get annoying after a while.

There were Florida fans saying a short while ago that John Brantley was going to be as good as Tim Tebow  in terms how productive the offense would be with him at the healm and they were dead serious.  And they have the nerve to tell us that we are homers and out of touch.  

Now there are Florida fans on this board screaming about what a fool Steve Adazio is.  Yet yall run your thumb warmers about how ridiculous we are and how we supposedly whine about firing a coach any time things don't go our way.

Yall are no different from us as a fanbase.  You just aren't smart enough to realize it.

Everybody here thinks they are an expert.  None of us are.


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 19, 2010)

possum steak said:


> If UGA loses to Ga Tech this year, the impeachment hearings will proceed.



That's one of the few reasonable posts that have been made about all this.

The old guard UGA fans with all the money couldn't care less that we get embarrassed by Florida every year.  But they absolutely will not accept losing to Tech.  I don't get how one is ok and the other isn't but I don't have any money so it doesn't matter.

That's what got Donnan his walking papers though.


----------



## striper slug (Sep 19, 2010)

*whats richt good at?*

i think hed make a dang good valium commercial


----------



## tcward (Sep 19, 2010)

possum steak said:


> If UGA loses to Ga Tech this year, the impeachment hearings will proceed.



Why wait! Just let that be the final nail in the coffin!


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 19, 2010)

striper slug said:


> i think hed make a dang good valium commercial



Ok now that was funny right there.


----------



## Buck (Sep 19, 2010)

olcowman said:


> Here in lies the biggest problem for the program. This is one of the saddest things I have ever seen. The posts on here supporting CMR and his staff outnumber the fans who are less than satisfied with a mediocre season and a coaching staff that time and time again have demonstrated that they can not compete with the elite of the sec on a regular basis. These lame excuses are a sad example of just how far the program has fell.
> 
> This team has had the talent to win the sec at least 3 out of 5 years, and has the recruiting base to compete for the title every year. It is the coaching that is the problem. Make all the excuses you want and throw out all of Richt's statistics you can find, and enjoy your 8 or less win seasons. I'm hoping the money they pay CMR will be sufficient to lure Muschamp away from Texas and all you CMR fans can pull for him at Vandy or some other non-contender.



Yep, I reckon it's real sad.  Fans wanting to throw the season away when they are only 3 games into the season by firing and calling for heads when they've only been on the job a few months.  Throw in a freshman QB, new defensive scheme and the #1 receiver being out and that makes their point that more ridiculous.  Nice try there cowman.  The biggest problem for the program is fans like you killing the moral of both the program and the youngsters involved before they have a chance..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 19, 2010)

Buck said:


> Yep, I reckon it's real sad.  Fans wanting to throw the season away when they are only 3 games into the season by firing and calling for heads when they've only been on the job a few months.  Throw in a freshman QB, new defensive scheme and the #1 receiver being out and that makes their point that more ridiculous.  Nice try there cowman.  The biggest problem for the program is fans like you killing the moral of both the program and the youngsters involved before they have a chance..



Oh stop it. You're a die hard Kentucky fan and you know it.


----------



## chadair (Sep 19, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Oh stop it. You're a die hard Kentucky fan and you know it.


----------



## Buck (Sep 19, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Oh stop it. You're a die hard Kentucky fan and you know it.





chadair said:


>



Hush up you knuckleheads..   

Hey, why are ya'll in this thread, anyway?.    I know, bunch a buzzards circling road kill that can't help it...


----------



## chadair (Sep 19, 2010)

Buck said:


> Hush up you knuckleheads..
> 
> Hey, why are ya'll in this thread, anyway?.   I know, bunch a buzzards circling road kill that can't help it...



exactly why we are here!! nothin better then your rival fan base bickerin while the wheels are comin off

but, as much as I hate to admit it Buck, it will get better for u guys


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Sep 19, 2010)

Hey Buck, this anger ain't just for this season, UGA fans have seen a steady decline since 2007 and we are sick of hollering "Fire" and nobody getting out of the house!!!


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Sep 19, 2010)

And as for big money UGA people putting up with losing to UF, I hope they stop donating so new blood who HATE losing more than they do can replace them!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 19, 2010)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> Hey Buck, this anger ain't just for this season, UGA fans have seen a steady decline since 2007 and we are sick of hollering "Fire" and nobody getting out of the house!!!



Speaking of that, did y'all ever replace all of the coloring books lost in the library fire a few years ago?


----------



## Sweetwater (Sep 19, 2010)

I can understand some of the big plays given up by the defense. It's a new scheme. Even though the first td pass play was pretty horribly defensed...I give them a pass on the rest.

I can understand some bad playcalling while Bobo and Richt try to figure out what plays fit Murray best, and how to work around Green being out.

I cannot understand stupid penalties again being an issue. Just plain dumb penalties...mainly the Unsportsmanlike and the two delay of games in the same drive.

I cannot understand allowing a punter to run for 7 yards and a first down on a botched snap.We seem to get lazy on special teams at times...kicking and receiving.

And I cannot understand why Richt will not hire a for real college level o coordinator...and let him go. Tell him what you want your basic principles to be..and let him do his job. IMO..This is why other parts of the team suffer. Richt studies the offense and not much else. He needs to let the offense go to someone qualified to run it..and be the head coach. He cannot do it all.

I don't want him fired. I believe he can become an elite head coach..but the same issue are appearing year after year. The dawgs have hit their ceiling until there are changes made by Richt in his philosophy.

Yes, he gets talent. But what seperates UGA from Bama, Florida, and LSU is the coaching staffs and how they are structured. Until that changes...a NC will be out of reach for UGA...no matter how much talent they have year to year.


----------



## Buck (Sep 19, 2010)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> Hey Buck, this anger ain't just for this season, UGA fans have seen a steady decline since 2007 and we are sick of hollering "Fire" and nobody getting out of the house!!!



I was right there with ya SHD.  I've been screaming for Willy's head for a few years now.  It finally came and I couldn't be more grateful.  I'm of the opinion Grantham should be given the same chance as anyone else.  
Did we get blown out in either of these loses this year?  No.  Had Willy been at the helm Mallett would have had another career day yesterday, guaranteed.  

Should Bobo be on the hot seat? Absolutely.  Heck, how many 30 point games did our offense have last year yet we still lost?  That's not Bobo's fault.  Sure this year has been a disappointment so far offensively and thus the reason he should be on the hot seat.

But why not give Richt the chance to fix whats wrong instead of firing and starting over?  What good is giving another unproven coordinator (Muschamp ) a head coaching position when the head coach we have now has a winning record?  Makes no sense to me at all right now 3 games into the season.


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Sep 19, 2010)

Hey Miguel, that joke was old when Moses told it.


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Sep 19, 2010)

Sweetwater, Richt has been there 10 years. When is he gonna become an elite coach???


----------



## Buck (Sep 19, 2010)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> Sweetwater, Richt has been there 10 years. When is he gonna become an elite coach???



Clearly you are failing to acknowledge our '07 season when we finished 3rd in the country.  Keep in mind we beat the NC team that year.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Sep 19, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Speaking of that, did y'all ever replace all of the coloring books lost in the library fire a few years ago?



Nope they knew you were never coming over for story time so they no longer needed them...........


----------



## Sweetwater (Sep 19, 2010)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> Sweetwater, Richt has been there 10 years. When is he gonna become an elite coach???



When he learns that talent alone does not win SEC titles. When he learns that what seperates the elite SEC teams from the second tier teams is coaching. When he learns that to achieve the level of coaching he needs for UGA to take the next step...he needs to stop being in charge of the offense and be a head coach.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 19, 2010)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> Hey Miguel, that joke was old when Moses told it.



And Moses struggled when he was HC at UGA too..



Unicoidawg said:


> Nope they knew you were never coming over for story time so they no longer needed them...........



That was low. You know good and well we have our own coloring books to read...


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Sep 19, 2010)

Touche U-Dog. Gonna PM you .


----------



## Les Miles (Sep 19, 2010)

*What you talking 'bout Willis???*



Buck said:


> Clearly you are failing to acknowledge our '07 season when we finished 3rd in the country.  Keep in mind we beat the NC team that year.



LSU won the NC in 2007 and never played Georgia that year


----------



## ACguy (Sep 19, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> I am.  But it's hard not to get disgusted with some of this stuff even if you see it for what it is and see the source for what it is.  The blabber net has given every moron fan with a keyboard and an opinion a platform.  Thus they think their opinions area lot more important than they are.
> 
> *Stop thinking about how much you love Florida for a second and read some of this stuff.  You have people saying that UGA's fanbase is the "most delusional, homer fanbase in the country."  That is the statement of a homer if there ever was one.  That opinion is based in the dislike of a rival rendering the the person who expresses such an opinion unable of looking at anythign objectively.  Yet this fact and the irony of this fact is totally lost on those who express such opinion.  It's idiotic and asinine and most of the time I just laugh.  But it does get annoying after a while.*
> There were Florida fans saying a short while ago that John Brantley was going to be as good as Tim Tebow  in terms how productive the offense would be with him at the healm and they were dead serious.  And they have the nerve to tell us that we are homers and out of touch.
> ...




I am sure we don't call UGA fans homer because they always think their team is better then it really is . Not all UGA fans are homers but most of loud ones like you  are.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 19, 2010)

Comeaux said:


> LSU won the NC in 2007 and never played Georgia that year



He was citing the Coaches Poll, in the BCS UGA finished 5th in 2007


----------



## Taporsnap77 (Sep 19, 2010)

Buck said:


> Dude, There's a new defensive coordinator and scheme, as well as a freshman QB.  If you were expecting us to win the SEC this year then shame on you.  The way I view it is that we have had an opportunity to be 3 and 0 at this point in the season.  If not for a fumble and a last minute drive this last game we are well on our way.  Not to mention Ryan Mallet is arguably the best QB in the country.
> 
> Yes, there have been mistakes.  But they are learning a new SCHEME on DEFENSE and a FRESHMAN QB speaks for itself!!!



not quite would have still lost by 4 to carolina or if u just count the fumble behind 1 but you can say the same about most of the recent Carolina Ga games Carolina seems historically to have the unlucky play that cost the game or the tie


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Sep 19, 2010)

Sweetwater, Richt just ain't willing to do what it takes. He's gotta put a bed in his office and get his mail there too and live,eat and breathe it 24-7 and he ain't gonna do it.What you see is what you get!!


----------



## olcowman (Sep 19, 2010)

Buck said:


> Yep, I reckon it's real sad.  Fans wanting to throw the season away when they are only 3 games into the season by firing and calling for heads when they've only been on the job a few months.  Throw in a freshman QB, new defensive scheme and the #1 receiver being out and that makes their point that more ridiculous.  Nice try there cowman.  The biggest problem for the program is fans like you killing the moral of both the program and the youngsters involved before they have a chance..



Yeah Buck I reckon it is sad and I'm probably responsible for the terrible start we've got off to? Blame it on me... just throw that excuse in with the rest of the lame excuses you offer. I been saying Richt can't get the job done for 4 years now, so i am a little ahead of the curve. The excuses are sad, your acceptance of mediocracy in a program with such a storied history breaks my heart. Reckon which is worse for the program... My attitude killing the moral or CMR and his staff's continued lack of discipline, effective game plans, inability to teach fundamentals, and unprepared back-up players to step in and fill the holes? Thank goodness we got all these CMR lovers and excuse makers to prop this team up, they are going to need a little moral boost after this season. 

Being a fanatic is great and all but sometimes you really got to tell your wife "she's way too fat for that dress" and it is time to quit being enamored with how much you love Richt and to love the program itself a little more. And if you are truly a fan, you want to see this program succeed in a big way. Make all the excuses you want but CMR is not the coach to win us any sec titles or BCS championships.


----------



## olcowman (Sep 19, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> When he learns that talent alone does not win SEC titles. When he learns that what seperates the elite SEC teams from the second tier teams is coaching. When he learns that to achieve the level of coaching he needs for UGA to take the next step...he needs to stop being in charge of the offense and be a head coach.



Well he needs to go somewhere else and learn all this. He is making top tier coach's money and the results are not justifying it. I know it will break alot of hearts but Richt will not ever be in the league with the Bear, Dooley, Saban (i hate to even put his name in here but he is up there)  Myer, and the other elites. He just does not have the talent or apparantly the drive to reach the next level.


----------



## Buck (Sep 19, 2010)

Comeaux said:


> LSU won the NC in 2007 and never played Georgia that year



 My bad it was Alabama and not LSU like I was thinking...


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Sep 19, 2010)

olcowman, it is the confoudingest thing for me to witness. Do they have eyes but cannot see??We are wasting time as we speak with CMR as our coach.I can't wait to hear his call in show manana noche.


----------



## DeWalt (Sep 19, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> I am.  But it's hard not to get disgusted with some of this stuff even if you see it for what it is and see the source for what it is.  The blabber net has given every moron fan with a keyboard and an opinion a platform.  Thus they think their opinions area lot more important than they are.
> 
> Well, you know what they say about opinions.......And you also know that all schools have crazies as part of their fans.
> 
> ...




*You're wrong about Gator fans being the same as Dog fans.

Right or wrong we wouldn't have tolerated a coaching record like CMR has for 10 years.
We demand more from a coach than being a nice guy.
*


----------



## Buck (Sep 19, 2010)

olcowman said:


> Yeah Buck I reckon it is sad and I'm probably responsible for the terrible start we've got off to? Blame it on me... just throw that excuse in with the rest of the lame excuses you offer. I been saying Richt can't get the job done for 4 years now, so i am a little ahead of the curve. The excuses are sad, your acceptance of mediocracy in a program with such a storied history breaks my heart. Reckon which is worse for the program... My attitude killing the moral or CMR and his staff's continued lack of discipline, effective game plans, inability to teach fundamentals, and unprepared back-up players to step in and fill the holes? Thank goodness we got all these CMR lovers and excuse makers to prop this team up, they are going to need a little moral boost after this season.
> 
> Being a fanatic is great and all but sometimes you really got to tell your wife "she's way too fat for that dress" and it is time to quit being enamored with how much you love Richt and to love the program itself a little more. And if you are truly a fan, you want to see this program succeed in a big way. Make all the excuses you want but CMR is not the coach to win us any sec titles or BCS championships.



Yeah, as you so clearly stated.. it's sad that I am responsible for how far the fan base has fallen because of a few posts on a message board.  Shame on me.  

I ask you the same.  Which is worse, me having an opinion differing from yours 3 games into the season, or for you to rip the entire team to shreds when clearly we have no idea how the rest of the season will turn out?

Also, show me once where I professed my love for Richt on this message board?  I think you'll find completely otherwise when I have stated a few times that there are problems with this team.  3 games into the season with a new defensive staff and a freshman QB I think is a bit too much to call for someones head. 

And the part about my wife being fat...  She's a big girl and I'll let you deal with that one as she frequents this message board from time to time...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 19, 2010)

Buck said:


> And the part about my wife being fat...  She's a big girl and I'll let you deal with that one as she frequents this message board from time to time...



I think he was merely admiring the dress..


----------



## chadair (Sep 19, 2010)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> confoudingest



 what???????????


----------



## Buck (Sep 19, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I think he was merely admiring the dress..



Clearly she's bustin' out of that dress too..   

Oh boy, is she ever gonna love this thread...


----------



## olcowman (Sep 19, 2010)

Buck said:


> Yeah, as you so clearly stated.. it's sad that I am responsible for how far the fan base has fallen because of a few posts on a message board.  Shame on me.
> 
> I ask you the same.  Which is worse, me having an opinion differing from yours 3 games into the season, or for you to rip the entire team to shreds when clearly we have no idea how the rest of the season will turn out?
> 
> ...



The wife thing was a metaphor and not directed at your wife particular. Lord knows i don't need know big women running me down on this forum! And if you look back i have been stating my feelings on CMR's performance for three years on this very board. The first three games of the season just drives the point home. 

If you are satisfied with Richt's results over the last ten years and see this program performing to your expectations in the future then by all means have at it. On the other hand I see a great gap in the athletic talent fielded and the end result of this coaching staff. I see no other place to lay the blame but on the head coach's shoulders for what I call a less that satifactory showing. 

No sir, I didn't just jump up here saturday afternoon and decide CMR needed to find him a new home. I started this 3 or 4 years ago when it wasn't near as popular...


----------



## olcowman (Sep 19, 2010)

BTW Buck, slow down and read what I type... I sad the excuses were sad and that the coaching was the problem. Nothing about you tearing the team down (as you suggested I was morale-wise) and I really, really, really, have been anti-CMR for a number of years for reasons i have posted all over this forum.


----------



## Sweetwater (Sep 19, 2010)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> Sweetwater, Richt just ain't willing to do what it takes. He's gotta put a bed in his office and get his mail there too and live,eat and breathe it 24-7 and he ain't gonna do it.What you see is what you get!!



In the interest of disclosure, allow me to point out that while I am a UGA fan and have been as long as I can remember, I am not at the level of fan that some of you folks here are. Some of y'all are alumni, some of y'all go to every game. I'm not and I don't...so I don't have much blood in this game. But, I disagree with you. I'm of the polar opposite of thinking from you on this point.

IMO..Richt tries to do too much...mainly when it comes to the offense. It's his offense, his gameplan, his scheme, his protections, his route combinations, his audibles. Bobo may call the plays on gameday, but as far as the rest of the normal responsibilities of a real o coord, Richt handles them.

In this day and age, a team that wants to compete for SEC and NC trophys cannot follow the mold of the old school super coach...The head coach that did everything. It just won't fly anymore on the elite level. There's no way one coach can out gameplan and out scheme a team of 3 or 4 dedicated assistants who have nothing else to worry about but designing said gameplan. 

Richt needs to make a decision...either relenquish total control of the offense to a bonafide ocoord...or go be an ocoord somewhere else. Not many teams are gonna hire a head coach that demands to run his own offense, because it ain't gonna end well. There is no man capable of doing both jobs well enough to be successful. Just ain't possible.

So, the problem is Richt is trying to do too much...not that he don't work hard. I can understand....his motives are pure. It's hard for a proud man to admit he needs help in his profession, something he considers himself good at. He thinks he can just work harder, and the issues will go away.
Not gonna happen until he decideds whether he wants to be a HC or an Ocoord.


----------



## bullgator (Sep 19, 2010)

chadair said:


> what???????????



Obviously a scrabble player.......


----------



## chadair (Sep 19, 2010)

bullgator said:


> Obviously a scrabble player.......



lol


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 19, 2010)

ACguy said:


> I am sure we don't call UGA fans homer because they always think their team is better then it really is . Not all UGA fans are homers but most of loud ones like you  are.



Yeah I know.  And you aren't a loud mouth or a homer.


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 19, 2010)

DeWalt said:


> *You're wrong about Gator fans being the same as Dog fans.
> 
> Right or wrong we wouldn't have tolerated a coaching record like CMR has for 10 years.
> We demand more from a coach than being a nice guy.
> *



OK this is a little bit confusing.  Look at CMR's record.  Now tell me again that yall would have fired him by now.  I doubt it.

Now if yall expect more, then which way is it?  Here's what I mean.  Yall hee haw and take us to task when a UGA fan says that they want this or that coach fired.  Yet in the very next breath yall tell us that we accept mediocrity and that yall wouldn't put up with it.

You are gonna have to pick one.

And I promise you, you clowns don't get me bent out of shape.   It does get a bit frustrating having to come down to your level sometimes, but I'm not bent out of shape. Ask Chadair about how much I laugh about yall and how mad you think you make me.  If you only knew how I mess with you.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 19, 2010)

Bunch of Alice's...


----------



## DeWalt (Sep 20, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Bunch of Alice's...





Nancy...........


----------



## fulldraw74 (Sep 20, 2010)

brownceluse said:


> I really dont know what most Dog fans expected out of this season. Did everyone really think that the D was going to dominate everyone this year? Did yall think that with a green QB that we were going to score 40 points a game? The only real downer for me was the way our D played against SC. and the fact that we have no running game! Arkies O aint no push over. Their D came to play kind of like they did at UF last year.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a homer and I think we are going to win NC every year. Just ask me But really this is the reality of a new D and a Green QB. We all know what BoBo is so why go there! But the kids still have to make plays. But to say that CMR needs to go is crazy! He did what he had to do last year and if he needs to overhaul the O I think he will.





Buck said:


> Absolutely!!!  Thank you!!!





Now Bobo on the other hand.......


----------



## bonaireboy (Sep 20, 2010)

I was at the game Saturday. I went back to the tail gate area at the beginning of the 4th quarter. There was a tv set up and all that. After Ga scored to make it a 7 point game a lot of people that were leaving stopped and watched the game with us. There were 5 older guys in hteir 70's that came up and asked us to watch and bum a beer. They had left their "box" to early they said. You could tell by the way they were dressed and all that they were big shots. They were complaining about CMR the whole time they were there. One guys said something that made a whole lot of sense. He said that after the USC game CRM called in Grantham after the game to complain about...him dropping the "F" bomb on players during the game. That that wasnt how the program was ran. Then he said...we need more F bombs then Bible verses with the player we have.....


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Sep 20, 2010)

BonaireBoy, I hope those old geezers were wrong. If that is true, Grantham shoulda told Richt what he thought about him!!This ain't a parson's game!!!


----------



## HighCotton (Sep 20, 2010)

CMR's excuse for us being 0-2 in the SEC is that "SC and ARK are pretty good teams" ....................

In other words, UGA has now sunk to such a level of mediocrity that we shouldn't expect to win against the likes of SC and ARK.

The other excuse was that we are "getting better".  That's nice to hear but how many more games will it take before we're competitive and able to win?

I, for one, am sick of the excuses.  I heard that there were about 5-10,000 no-shows at the game and then another 20,000 left when we got behind by 2 touchdowns in the 4th.  Sounds to me like about 1/3 of Sanford stadium has had enough as well.


----------



## olcowman (Sep 20, 2010)

HighCotton said:


> CMR's excuse for us being 0-2 in the SEC is that "SC and ARK are pretty good teams" ....................
> 
> In other words, UGA has now sunk to such a level of mediocrity that we shouldn't expect to win against the likes of SC and ARK.
> 
> ...



The sad part is the fact that the sec is made up of a bunch of pretty good teams and a few real good teams. Even sadder? The fans on here that are willing to accept this sort of effort and even help CMR spread the blame on everything else except where it actually lays... at the feet of CMR and his staff.


----------



## rex upshaw (Sep 20, 2010)

if all that matters is winning a nc, then there should be a bunch of coaches out work right now.

the coaches that have brought home the hardware since 2000 are-
bob stoops
nick saban
urban meyer
jim tressel
peter carrol
les miles
mack brown

even a great year doesn't guarantee you a shot at the title.  much depends on where your team starts, which is decided by the ap, before a single down has been played.  too bad everyone doesn't get to start the year even and then put the standings out in week 6 or so.


----------



## RipperIII (Sep 20, 2010)

CMR has a good overall record.
If it weren't for the fact that Saban, Meyer and Myles had each won a NC while Richt was at UGA, ( Saban with two different teams in 3 years time each)This topic would not be an issue,....but it is what it is, add to that UGA's dismal performance relative to UF, and the debacle that was the preseason NC year...and you have reason for discontent.


----------



## rex upshaw (Sep 20, 2010)

RipperIII said:


> CMR has a good overall record.
> If it weren't for the fact that Saban, Meyer and Myles had each won a NC while Richt was at UGA, ( Saban with two different teams in 3 years time each)This topic would not be an issue,....but it is what it is, add to that UGA's dismal performance relative to UF, and the debacle that was the preseason NC year...and you have reason for discontent.




can't help what someone projects a team to be.  there shouldn't be any ranking until midway through the season anyway.  preseason rankings are a joke and although good for some, can hurt others.  a team ranked #1 coming into the season can have an early loss and still bounce back and win the nc, where a team can be ranked further down, play a flawless season and not even make the title game.


----------



## RipperIII (Sep 20, 2010)

Rex, I was really referring to the media hype, the parade, the black out all the highly visible *****s that particular year, just adds to the mix.


----------



## HermanMerman (Sep 20, 2010)

gin house said:


> i think hes a great coach, i know people are downing him but in reality do you not think usc and arkansas and all the other teams in college football have the same expectations?  these teams are improving also.  doesnt richt have at least one national title as offensive coordinator as fsu?  i really dont know but thought i read it somewhere, some dawgs fans can correct me but hes the best to ever coach at georgia statisticly,  college football is cutthroat, its not a gimme......



I would like to think programs like Arkansas and USC have high expectations , but the fact remains these programs aren't UGA.  We recruit elite talent, like Bama, LSU, and Florida.  All of those programs have won championships in recent memory.  Something is wrong when we have the players but can't win. I mean, its UGA, I shouldn't have to worry about losing to lower tier teams.


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 20, 2010)

What if.....just what if....South Carolina, and Arkansas _really are very good teams?_ Whay don't we revisit this thread in about four weeks, and see what the records are then?  What if the Hogs hand one to the Tide this weekend? The Gators beat a pretty weak UT squad, and Alabama has played basically what some might call a JV schedule so far and that leaves only Arkansas, and USCe playing any real SEC competetion.  UGA may not be as bad as percieved.  CMR knows what is going on, and I think he understands that it is still very early in the year;  most any SEC fans should know that this season is not panning out as normal for anyone....patience my young padawans.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Sep 20, 2010)

Don't fire him  yet.  Wait for the seahawks to suck for two years and hire Pete Carrol.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Sep 20, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> That's one of the few reasonable posts that have been made about all this.
> 
> The old guard UGA fans with all the money couldn't care less that we get embarrassed by Florida every year.  But they absolutely will not accept losing to Tech.  I don't get how one is ok and the other isn't but I don't have any money so it doesn't matter.
> 
> That's what got Donnan his walking papers though.



What would make it really interesting is if you go 8-4, lose to Tech and beat Florida.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Sep 20, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> What would make it really interesting is if you go 8-4, lose to Tech and beat Florida.



I don't know Martin........ I have never heard some of the stuff I'm hearing being said. Is it a little premature.... perhaps, but he better get it in gear and fast or it is gonna get real ugly.


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 20, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> What would make it really interesting is if you go 8-4, lose to Tech and beat Florida.



Don't put that evil on me Ricky Bobby.


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 20, 2010)

Unicoidawg said:


> I don't know Martin........ I have never heard some of the stuff I'm hearing being said. Is it a little premature.... perhaps, but he better get it in gear and fast or it is gonna get real ugly.



I know it B.J.  That'sd kind of what I've been saying.  Whether it's fair or not, I think CMR has less good will from the fan base now than he has ever had.

Whetehr I or anybody else agrees with it or not, the hot seat stuff is gaining traction.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Sep 20, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> Don't put that evil on me Ricky Bobby.



That whole movie is an awesome quote.


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 20, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> That whole movie is an awesome quote.



My sense of humor is more important now than it has ever been where football is concerned.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Sep 20, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> My sense of humor is more important now than it has ever been where football is concerned.



If we had showed up in Kansas we would be sitting pretty right now...  The nice thing about being a Tech or UGA fan though is that no matter what we have thanksgiving to look forward to.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Sep 20, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> If we had showed up in Kansas we would be sitting pretty right now...  The nice thing about being a Tech or UGA fan though is that no matter what we have thanksgiving to look forward to.



You're exactly right here. That is one good thing about the SEC, is no matter what, you are going to play some big games against some good teams every year. And rivalries are always huge. UGA still has UF, UT, AU, and GT left on the schedule, all of which are HUGE rivalry games. You bring a winning record out of that stretch and it's still a pretty good season.

And on that note, I miss our battles with Clemson. Always some good matchups between schools in close proximity and in a lot of recruiting battles with each other. That was one of my favorite unspoken rivalries for a long time.


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 20, 2010)

BlackSmoke said:


> You're exactly right here. That is one good thing about the SEC, is no matter what, you are going to play some big games against some good teams every year. And rivalries are always huge. UGA still has UF, UT, AU, and GT left on the schedule, all of which are HUGE rivalry games. You bring a winning record out of that stretch and it's still a pretty good season.
> 
> And on that note, I miss our battles with Clemson. Always some good matchups between schools in close proximity and in a lot of recruiting battles with each other. That was one of my favorite unspoken rivalries for a long time.



I think we open with them coming up in a year or two.  I like playing Clemson too.


----------



## ACguy (Sep 20, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> Yeah I know.  And you aren't a loud mouth or a homer.



Oh I am a loud mouth but not a homer. UF is 3-0 and I thought we would be 10-2 this year. I thought the USF and Tenn game would have been a little closer then it was .


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 20, 2010)

ACguy said:


> Oh I am a loud mouth but not a homer. UF is 3-0 and I thought we would be 10-2 this year. I thought the USF and Tenn game would have been a little closer then it was .



Everybody here is a homer.  We are fans.  We are all homers.  Including you.  You aren't special.  You're just another fan with a keyboard and a bunch of opinions.  You read stuff and pass a lot of it off as if you came up with it yourself.  No big deal.  You're just another fan and that's all you are.  

Accept it, embrace it, learn to love it.  You're a homer just like everybody else here.  And if you think you are something more, you're lying to yourself.


----------



## riprap (Sep 20, 2010)

College fans want their teams to win NC's more than their team does. It makes them feel like they are better than others.

 If CMR's teams are competitive and the players learn how to be better people in this world than he can stay as long as he wants in my opinion. If UGA wins a NC one year it's not going to change my life, how about yours? I'll still be going to work and paying bills.


----------



## chadair (Sep 20, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> What would make it really interesting is if you go 8-4, lose to Tech and beat Florida.




bite your tongue!!!


----------



## whitworth (Sep 20, 2010)

*Scouting Coaches*

In the old days when I scouted teams, I scouted coaches. (the result ruins sports watching generally)

I see Richt as a successful coach but not an over 80% coach(the capablility of winning 80 to 100% of games consistently) .      It was a general fix I used on a coach.  

Good enough to win a lot of games; a coach well liked by many; flaws that the average fan misses.  

With the salaries they get today, Richt's situation can be unbearable.  

Never saw Richt as mean enough.  He has one coach who should have been fired years ago.  Unfortunately, no one in the SEC is going to hire that coach away from Georgia.  

Like I said, scouting ruined part of me for life.   Scouting was a nasty business.    It was all reality.


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Sep 20, 2010)

I don't believe we would allow Tech to beat us after we beat Florida.That would be the ULTIMATE throwing the baby out with the bath water.


----------



## Thanatos (Sep 20, 2010)

You guy's are crazy. We definitely need to start a list of all the "fans" who want Richt or Bobo gone.


----------



## olcowman (Sep 21, 2010)

riprap said:


> College fans want their teams to win NC's more than their team does. It makes them feel like they are better than others.
> 
> If CMR's teams are competitive and the players learn how to be better people in this world than he can stay as long as he wants in my opinion. If UGA wins a NC one year it's not going to change my life, how about yours? I'll still be going to work and paying bills.



Yes, but i will go to work and pay those bills in a much more cheerful frame of mind. Furthermore, CMR's teams are not competitive everytime they step on the field as they should be. Their seems to be one mitigating factor that causes this team to "not show up" for a handful of essential contests each season... that factor being a lack of coaching/discipline. As far as leaving better people? Leaving with a NC ring would be a start at a better life. (at least they can pawn it down the road for a pistol or something) As long as they don't kill nobody in the 4 years they spend in Athens and we at least are mentioned in the NC picture at the end of the season.... I promise not to start any threads about firing the head coach if all the players ain't leaving the program 'better people'. Heck, they get a free opportunity at a college education, don't get too greedy!


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Sep 21, 2010)

Thanatos, I guess you ALL know this by now but I'd be honored if I was the first on the list.


----------



## ribber (Sep 21, 2010)

CMR needs to get a little tougher if he's going to continue to recruit a team of thugs. surely i'm not the only one who has noticed that in the last 2-3 years our players look like they came straight outta the joint. maybe he needs better talent scouts because i'm not seeing all this superior talent ya'll keep talking about.


----------



## nickel back (Sep 21, 2010)

Go!!! Dawgs!!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 21, 2010)




----------



## BlackSmoke (Sep 21, 2010)

riprap said:


> College fans want their teams to win NC's more than their team does. It makes them feel like they are better than others.
> 
> If CMR's teams are competitive and the players learn how to be better people in this world than he can stay as long as he wants in my opinion. If UGA wins a NC one year it's not going to change my life, how about yours? I'll still be going to work and paying bills.



I agree with you 100%. I want UGA to bring home the hardware too, but I won't sleep any different at night. I won't get a raise. I won't build a bigger house. I'll still be broke and paying The Man.


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 21, 2010)

BlackSmoke said:


> I agree with you 100%. I want UGA to bring home the hardware too, but I won't sleep any different at night. I won't get a raise. I won't build a bigger house. I'll still be broke and paying The Man.



Yep.  UGA winning a NC would make me very, very happy.  I want one bad.  

But I'm pretty sure that the palyers and coaches have a lot more invested in it than I do.


----------



## sandhillmike (Sep 21, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> Yep.  UGA winning a NC would make me very, very happy.  I want one bad.
> 
> But I'm pretty sure that the palyers and coaches have a lot more invested in it than I do.



Actually, there is a lot of truth in that. The euphoria of winning the NC lasts about a week, then the same old grind starts over.For the fans the thoughts simply turn to how do we do it again? One is never enough.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 21, 2010)

sandhillmike said:


> Actually, there is a lot of truth in that. The euphoria of winning the NC lasts about a week, then the same old grind starts over.For the fans the thoughts simply turn to how do we do it again? One is never enough.


----------



## RipperIII (Sep 21, 2010)

riprap said:


> College fans want their teams to win NC's more than their team does. It makes them feel like they are better than others.


pretty cynical,...maybe true for smaller minded people, not for most.

 [/QUOTE]If CMR's teams are competitive and the players learn how to be better people in this world than he can stay as long as he wants in my opinion.[/QUOTE]
Excellent
[/QUOTE]
 If UGA wins a NC one year it's not going to change my life, how about yours? I'll still be going to work and paying bills.[/QUOTE]

Amen,...but with a much better attitude


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 21, 2010)

RipperIII said:


> pretty cynical,...maybe true for smaller minded people, not for most.



You have to consider the source..


----------



## RipperIII (Sep 21, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You have to consider the source..


----------



## riprap (Sep 21, 2010)

olcowman said:


> Yes, but i will go to work and pay those bills in a much more cheerful frame of mind. Furthermore, CMR's teams are not competitive everytime they step on the field as they should be. Their seems to be one mitigating factor that causes this team to "not show up" for a handful of essential contests each season... that factor being a lack of coaching/discipline. As far as leaving better people? Leaving with a NC ring would be a start at a better life. (at least they can pawn it down the road for a pistol or something) As long as they don't kill nobody in the 4 years they spend in Athens and we at least are mentioned in the NC picture at the end of the season.... I promise not to start any threads about firing the head coach if all the players ain't leaving the program 'better people'. Heck, they get a free opportunity at a college education, don't get too greedy!



You can get a few dollars for the SEC rings.


----------



## centerc (Sep 21, 2010)

Take a few million$$$$$ from his pay let him stay.


----------



## riprap (Sep 21, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You have to consider the source..





RipperIII said:


>



Why here's two of them now. I wish I could get the bass to bite this good.


----------



## riprap (Sep 21, 2010)

sandhillmike said:


> Actually, there is a lot of truth in that. The euphoria of winning the NC lasts about a week, then the same old grind starts over.For the fans the thoughts simply turn to how do we do it again? One is never enough.



Good post. 

I use to get mad and not watch anymore football that day if UGA loses (This year my TV time would be limited). Not anymore, I just enjoy watching how the season plays out for all the teams. Football is about the only sport I can watch any team play other than my team.


----------



## ACguy (Sep 21, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> Everybody here is a homer.  We are fans.  We are all homers.  Including you.  You aren't special.  You're just another fan with a keyboard and a bunch of opinions.  You read stuff and pass a lot of it off as if you came up with it yourself.  No big deal.  You're just another fan and that's all you are.
> 
> Accept it, embrace it, learn to love it.  You're a homer just like everybody else here.  And if you think you are something more, you're lying to yourself.



So why am I a homer ? What do I read and try and pass it off as is I came up with it ?  You know your a homer that's why you don't make very many predictions. When you do make predictions is shows how much of a homer you are. You thought you guys would win your first 3 games this year and what's UGA's record ? 1-2  . Would you like to tell us how UGA will do in the rest of the games this year? I could use a good laugh.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Sep 21, 2010)

ACguy said:


> So why am I a homer ? What do I read and try and pass it off as is I came up with it ?  You know your a homer that's why you don't make very many predictions. When you do make predictions is shows how much of a homer you are. You thought you guys would win your first 3 games this year and what's UGA's record ? 1-2  . Would you like to tell us how UGA will do in the rest of the games this year? I could use a good laugh.



What is it with you reminding folks of their wrong predictions? I can honestly think of about a dozen posts in the last 2 months where you have done just that. Does that make you feel like a real-life Mrs Cleo or something  Who HONESTLY gives 2 dog squirts about predictions? What exactly does it prove, other than you jumping around and beating your chest about how you were right.

Here's an idea, go play the lottery. Surely a wise and educated man like yourself can PREDICT those winning numbers, right 

I just don't understand. It's like it truly excites you deep down in your gut to point out that someone is wrong. Man, I'm glad I have better things to do...

Dude, you're a homer. I'm a homer. He's a homer. She's a homer. We're all Monday morning QB HOMERS! Nothing more. Nothing less. Get over it.


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 21, 2010)

BlackSmoke said:


> What is it with you reminding folks of their wrong predictions? I can honestly think of about a dozen posts in the last 2 months where you have done just that. Does that make you feel like a real-life Mrs Cleo or something
> 
> I just don't understand. It's like it truly excites you deep down in your gut to point out that someone is wrong. Man, I'm glad I have better things to do...
> 
> Dude, you're a homer. I'm a homer. He's a homer. She's a homer. We're all Monday morning QB HOMERS! Nothing more. Nothing less. Get over it.



From your lips to God's ears Adam.  If you wanted to dig through everybody's posts, you would find multiple times that they've been wrong.  The thing is, none of us care.  None of us except for ACguy.

He truly seems to believe that he is above the average fan and knows more than the average football junkie.

Most of us can admit that we are homers.  At least to some degree.  Even Dewalt said that.  

Not ACguy guy though.  That dude's blind spot about himself could just about be squeezed into the grand canyon.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 22, 2010)

He South Ga Dawg!!!! Still think Finebaum was wrong? 

http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=4925783&postcount=1


----------



## olcowman (Sep 22, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> He South Ga Dawg!!!! Still think Finebaum was wrong?
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=4925783&postcount=1



I missed reading that until now. That is the most insightful article I have ever seen regarding the coaching situation at UGA. I really never gave it much thought, but as stated, Miles at LSU is pretty much in the same boat as CMR. Richt's popularity with many in the fanbase is mentioned as being relevent to him outlasting Miles as a head coach in sec. When you read back on the threads in this forum it does look like many of the fans are quite satisfied with a nice guy with a winning record.

 All the lame excuses posted here like "wait till next year", "it's a new defensive theme", "he can't control what the players do on the field" "it's Bobo's fault", "CMR's record over the last 10 years..." These highlight the 'lovefest' many have with CMR and they are willing to lower the standards to keep a nice guy in the program. I still say if Donnan hadn't mean-mouthed Loran Smith on the sidelines he would still be head coach. I can't deny the fact that I always pulled for Dooley in his 'tough' years there at the end and I hated to see him leave. The difference with him and Richt, and where I disagree with ol' Firebomb, is that I feel Dooley was a real 'class' act. CMR's inability to maintain any sort of discipline over his recruits, both on and off the field, along with the fact that he looks as if doesn't have a clue in many of the 'spotlight' games each year, then add in the fact that he fails to accept the blame for these key losses.... well I ain't seeing all the "class" exhibited that alot of folks on here seem to be so enamored with.

The slide we are in now is just the beginning. He does not posess the skill nor has he recruited the players to miraculously turn this season around. What he has done in the past is take some of the best athletes in the nation and proved to be middle of the road in the sec. How all the CMR fans are seeing a bright spot on the horizon with this bunch of thugs and under-achievers he's fielding now is a mystery to me? Someone please give me a reason to be optimistic and give me an intelligent and honest answer to why I too should be on the CMR bandwagon. The excuses I posted above sure ain't working....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 22, 2010)

olcowman said:


> I missed reading that until now. That is the most insightful article I have ever seen regarding the coaching situation at UGA. I really never gave it much thought, but as stated, Miles at LSU is pretty much in the same boat as CMR. Richt's popularity with many in the fanbase is mentioned as being relevent to him outlasting Miles as a head coach in sec. When you read back on the threads in this forum it does look like many of the fans are quite satisfied with a nice guy with a winning record.
> 
> All the lame excuses posted here like "wait till next year", "it's a new defensive theme", "he can't control what the players do on the field" "it's Bobo's fault", "CMR's record over the last 10 years..." These highlight the 'lovefest' many have with CMR and they are willing to lower the standards to keep a nice guy in the program. I still say if Donnan hadn't mean-mouthed Loran Smith on the sidelines he would still be head coach. I can't deny the fact that I always pulled for Dooley in his 'tough' years there at the end and I hated to see him leave. The difference with him and Richt, and where I disagree with ol' Firebomb, is that I feel Dooley was a real 'class' act. CMR's inability to maintain any sort of discipline over his recruits, both on and off the field, along with the fact that he looks as if doesn't have a clue in many of the 'spotlight' games each year, then add in the fact that he fails to accept the blame for these key losses.... well I ain't seeing all the "class" exhibited that alot of folks on here seem to be so enamored with.
> 
> The slide we are in now is just the beginning. He does not posess the skill nor has he recruited the players to miraculously turn this season around. What he has done in the past is take some of the best athletes in the nation and proved to be middle of the road in the sec. How all the CMR fans are seeing a bright spot on the horizon with this bunch of thugs and under-achievers he's fielding now is a mystery to me? Someone please give me a reason to be optimistic and give me an intelligent and honest answer to why I too should be on the CMR bandwagon. The excuses I posted above sure ain't working....



I've said it over and over and over again for several years, and SGD can confirm this; CMR feels the need to be their daddy. He needs to teach them to be men, and in doing so he needs to take the Marine Corps approach and tear them down, from the bad habits (both demographically and skill set wise) that they have learned and then build them back up into men, and players that will respect him for that and put out 110% for him.

As it stands now, they are coming into the program from the hood and continuing down the same paths and not giving him the respect a HC should have. Then again, he is doing nothing to earn it.

If the top tier Alumni that pull the strings start behaving as the UGA populous on here do Richt is done. Once that happens it is imperative that Mike Adams has a heart to heart with the Alumni in charge to let them know exactly what their role is in relationship to the football program, then he needs to tell Dooley the same thing. If a "great" HC is going to succeed at UGA he needs to have full reigns of the program so he can get all of the credit for winning or all of the blame for losing with no residual blame to go around if he doesn't succeed.

It took Mal Moore and Bama nearly 10 years to figure this one out, and Auburn is finally coming to terms with it, but not fully yet. I fear it will be a huge learning curve for the UGA program before they come to full grips with it.

There is nothing I would love to see more than UGA and Bama butting heads year after year for the SEC Championship, but that isn't in the cards for the near future the way the politics are structured in the Athletics program at UGA.


----------

